# 2 new custom MIDI controllers... one has 5 faders for $70.



## BradHoyt (Mar 7, 2021)

Knowing how hard it is to find more MIDI controller options, I thought I’d share two that I just discovered on Etsy:

5 fader MIDI controller for $70: https://www.etsy.com/Prosper3DPrint...MSMT&utm_term=so.smt&share_time=1612724554000

8 fader MIDI controller for $85: https://www.etsy.com/listing/958536...rom_market_listing_grid_organic=1&frs=1&col=1

I can not vouch for the maker at all... I just stumbled across this seller - but I might have seriously considered this for my mobile rig when I was in the market for a dedicated fader controller a couple years ago. Hope this helps.


----------



## BradHoyt (Mar 7, 2021)

Also, here’s an example of a custom order with different style faders. (They have some crazy color combinations  )


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 7, 2021)

I wonder about the slider CC assignments and whether they can be changed. I didn't see much on the website about whether there was an editor or if the assignments are hardwired.


----------



## BradHoyt (Mar 7, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I wonder about the slider CC assignments and whether they can be changed. I didn't see much on the website about whether there was an editor or if the assignments are hardwired.


I read a review where someone said they could change the midi assignments in software. Would have to check with the maker though to confirm. Update: Actually, here's the review from Jan 21st:

"I've had the controller for just a few hours and I absolutely love it. Configuring the controller software is incredibly intuitive with the use of the provided instructions. The print quality is great. The sliders are incredibly smooth and responsive."


----------



## el-bo (Mar 7, 2021)

BradHoyt said:


> Also, here’s an example of a custom order with different style faders. (They have some crazy color combinations  )


Thanks for the tip!

These lower profile caps are definitely a lot more ergonomic. Also, the spacing in between the faders on this unit would make for more comfortable/ergonomic dual-fader manipulation e.g #1 & #11


----------



## nogills (Mar 8, 2021)

Awesome! I have been scouring the internet for something exactly like this


----------



## artomatic (Mar 8, 2021)

Was thinking of getting Monogram since I own Palette Gear.
But the price was a bit high since it required the Monogram Core.
I'll probably end up picking this one up instead.


----------



## nogills (Mar 8, 2021)

artomatic said:


> Was thinking of getting Monogram since I own Palette Gear.
> But the price was a bit high since it required the Monogram Core.
> I'll probably end up picking this one up instead.


I am in the exact position. Monogram looks awesome, but since you have to have the core, it's a bit expensive for me.


----------



## yiph2 (Jul 19, 2021)

Anyone have this and opinions?


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 21, 2021)

Very nice - I just sent him an email about a custom order


----------

